# When does SCDSL release Bracket Info?



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 17, 2019)

I know this might be waaay too early but since CSL has theirs out,...........
Anyone know when the brackets come out, not necessarily the schedules?

Curious to see what teams are in F1, Discovery, etc.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 17, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I know this might be waaay too early but since CSL has theirs out,...........
> Anyone know when the brackets come out, not necessarily the schedules?
> 
> Curious to see what teams are in F1, Discovery, etc.


A week before season starts for everything SCDSL


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 17, 2019)

I highly recommend emailing Michelle Romero and asking her each morning. She loves that.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 17, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> A week before season starts for everything SCDSL


Ughh thanks


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 17, 2019)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I highly recommend emailing Michelle Romero and asking her each morning. She loves that.


I'm more of a phone person. I'd rather call her if you had her number


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I'm more of a phone person. I'd rather call her if you had her number


*She prefers emails **written with* various fonts*, **highlights**, **color** and **effects.  *


----------



## RedCard (Jul 17, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I know this might be waaay too early but since CSL has theirs out,...........
> Anyone know when the brackets come out, not necessarily the schedules?
> 
> Curious to see what teams are in F1, Discovery, etc.


You can see who's in Discovery but you need to look up each club to figure that out. Kind of a pain but it is listed.


----------



## Frank (Jul 17, 2019)

She also won't hold a grudge  .............


----------



## Speed (Jul 17, 2019)

RedCard said:


> You can see who's in Discovery but you need to look up each club to figure that out. Kind of a pain but it is listed.


do you mean look at each clubs site? Or something else??


----------



## Toch (Jul 17, 2019)

Wait a second!!!! I thought you can place your team in whichever flight you chose? Don’t tell me you have to earn your way into Discovery? That would be like a Promotion, very CSL like


----------



## Soccermom5 (Jul 17, 2019)

Lol. Oh man, this post, especially the responses, has got me laughing


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 17, 2019)

Go to scdslsoccer.com, click site navigation, select club directory from the drop down. After you select it a list of each club will pop up and when u select a club it tells you what teams are in the league


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2019)

That only shows “discovery” brackets.  And I think there are probably others that will play discovery that are indicated yet.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 17, 2019)

I actually tried and seems pretty accurate with the Discovery teams for this upcoming season.  Doesn't tell you the flights for other teams but Discovery part seems correct. The teams that are supposed to be in have it indicated.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 17, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> I actually tried and seems pretty accurate with the Discovery teams for this upcoming season.  Doesn't tell you the flights for other teams but Discovery part seems correct. The teams that are supposed to be in have it indicated.


I think there are only 8 listed for girls 2004.  There were 11 2004 teams last year.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 18, 2019)

Aside from having the majority of teams in OC -  I don't see any other positives for SCDSL over Coast.  (And that's only a positive for me because I'm in OC).


----------



## jrcaesar (Jul 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Aside from having the majority of teams in OC - I don't see any other positives for SCDSL over Coast. (And that's only a positive for me because I'm in OC).


The Flight 2s and 3s just play one another, without regard for promotion and relegation. Maybe that one positive.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Aside from having the majority of teams in OC -  I don't see any other positives for SCDSL over Coast.  (And that's only a positive for me because I'm in OC).


Agree. CSL Gold is pretty competitive fron top to bottom. 
SCDSL F1 have a few competitive teams then are playing F2 level competition the rest of the time. 

Same pattern in silver/F2 brackets.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 18, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Agree. CSL Gold is pretty competitive fron top to bottom.
> SCDSL F1 have a few competitive teams then are playing F2 level competition the rest of the time.
> 
> Same pattern in silver/F2 brackets.


I disagree. CSL gold has same issues. 3-4 top teams and the rest would be Silver at best before SCDSL days.


----------



## LBCTrojan (Jul 18, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think there are only 8 listed for girls 2004.  There were 11 2004 teams last year.


There were at least 2 other teams that were designated Girls 04 Discovery teams about 2 weeks ago that no longer have the designation. Changes are still being made. Lots of teams still trying to find players as they lose players to other teams. 
Club Soccer FA window almost closed.


----------



## RedCard (Jul 18, 2019)

Speed said:


> do you mean look at each clubs site? Or something else??


If you goto the SCDSL website, click the club directory tab and then goto each club. For example, click Legends FC. Scroll to the bottom when the teams come up and you will see the the Girls 03 and 02/01 are Discovery, with the Boys 05 and 04 teams as well.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 19, 2019)

RedCard said:


> If you goto the SCDSL website, click the club directory tab and then goto each club. For example, click Legends FC. Scroll to the bottom when the teams come up and you will see the the Girls 03 and 02/01 are Discovery, with the Boys 05 and 04 teams as well.


Doesn't mean anything. I can tell you few teams, who will be playing Discovery, but don't have "discovery " designation. It's whatever administrator named the team. It's just like teams with USSDA designation.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 19, 2019)

Toch said:


> Wait a second!!!! I thought you can place your team in whichever flight you chose? Don’t tell me you have to earn your way into Discovery? That would be like a Promotion, very CSL like



To all of our SCDSL member clubs

We have just confirmed that the SCDSL will still have all Discovery games at Silverlakes for the upcoming season.

Any club that needs to rent fields from Silverlakes for the upcoming season should contact JOSH HODGES directly for field rentals there at jhodges@silverlakespark.com as we will not be renting fields directly at this facility. We will still have fields available at Rancho Mission Viejo Riding Park for rental.

I wanted to notify all of you in case this impacted your decision to apply for your teams to be in the Discovery Division and to clarify some confusion about the Discovery Division.

*The Discovery Division is an existing flight in the SCDSL. It is not rebuilt every season. With promotion and relegation in this division, it's the bottom 3 teams are relegated to Champions Division and the Top 3 Champions Division teams will be promoted into Discovery.*

For any additional open spots in Discovery based on teams folding or no longer wanting to play in that division, the decision will be made based on the applications received. This may mean there are no additional spots in Discovery and it may mean there are 2-3 additional spots but the division is already determined, for the most part, and that all applications for that division are not considered for the full 11 spots in the division. The available spots are minimal.

If you applied for Discovery and would prefer to just play in Flight 1, please notify me by Friday, July 5th. I need to print everything out and have ready for the flight review meetings on Monday and Tuesday of next week.

Most applications are going to be placed in Flight 1 (Champions or Europa) anyways because of the number of applications that we had for Discovery. Too many applications for very few spots, so you may just decide to leave your team(s) as you applied.

Any team that paid for Discovery and does not get accepted will have a refund back to the club by the end of July along with any other refund due to the club from any drops submitted by July 1st.

Remember -

*FLIGHT REVIEW MEETING DATES:*

*Monday, July 8 - 10:00am - BOYS FLIGHT REVIEW MEETING*

*Tuesday, July 9 - 10:00am - GIRLS FLIGHT REVIEW MEETING*

SCDSL office

23071 E. LaPalma Ave

Yorba Linda

Again, please email me by Friday, July 5th 9pm regardling Discovery Division movement.

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I think there are only 8 listed for girls 2004.  There were 11 2004 teams last year.


LA Surf
LA Surf Bradbury
OC Surf
LA Galaxy OC
Freedom FC
Legends FC Riv
RSC SCV
San Diego Force

3 spots open? Any guesses?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> LA Surf
> LA Surf Bradbury
> OC Surf
> LA Galaxy OC
> ...


There’s gotta be some version of a Slammers team in there somewhere.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 19, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I disagree. CSL gold has same issues. 3-4 top teams and the rest would be Silver at best before SCDSL days.


Ouch, that hurts(we made it to gold this year, jumped past Silver Elite   ).   Don't completely disagree with you as there might be a couple gold teams that would have been better served at Silver Elite.  Still like the promotion and relegation of CSL.  The Premier is usually pretty solid as well.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 19, 2019)

timbuck said:


> There’s gotta be some version of a Slammers team in there somewhere.


Heard they are trying to get Tom Brady to compete with Surf


----------



## Speed (Jul 19, 2019)

so strikers north has a discovery team for 2003 - how does this happen when there isn't a team listed in Champions?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 19, 2019)

Speed said:


> so strikers north has a discovery team for 2003 - how does this happen when there isn't a team listed in Champions?


I don’t think there is a requirement to have teams at each level.  (I think that is what you are saying).


----------



## Speed (Jul 20, 2019)

timbuck said:


> I don’t think there is a requirement to have teams at each level.  (I think that is what you are saying).


Sorry, I wasn’t clear. There wasn’t a Strikers north team last year in champions....so how are they a discovery team this year if there’s promotion and relegation?


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 22, 2019)

Ok everyone the brackets are now posted on SCDSL

www.scdslsoccer.com

Go check it out


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Jul 22, 2019)

Everyone needs to email Michelle an apology!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jul 22, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Everyone needs to email Michelle an apology!!


lol Michelle eats complaint emails, apologies and useless info emails for breakfast.


----------



## focomoso (Jul 22, 2019)

Stumbled onto this on the scdsl site:

The 2019 Season will be here before we know it!  We are excited to announce the Discovery Division will once again play all of their games at the Silverlakes Soccer Complex.  

Key Dates for the 2019 Season:

Observed Test Dates - CLICK HERE
2019 Bracket Release - 7/23/19
2019 Discovery Division Schedule - 8/3/19
2019 Season Schedule - 8/31/19 
Playoff Format Announcement - 8/31/19 (Older Age Groups Only)


----------



## timbuck (Jul 22, 2019)

Why wait to announce the playoff format?  That’s gotta be one of the easiest things to check off of your list.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Jul 22, 2019)

The Flights for the 2019 Fall Season are now posted.
Go to www.scdslsoccer.com and hover over CLUB DIRECTORY/2019 FALL FLIGHTS then click on 2019 Fall Flights from the dropdown menu
Discovery Divisions are at the very bottom.
A few things to note:
* There were not enough applications for Discovery or Champions Divisions for the G2006 birth year so that birth year (Flight 1) is split into Europa Divisions by geography. From results from this year, Discovery and Champions will be built for the 2020 season in the G2006's.
* Champions Division in the combined G2001/02 is divided by North/South. 
* Discovery for the G01's and G02's are split in to true G2002's and a combined 01/02 division since there were returning teams from last year's 00/01 the review committee wanted to honor those returning teams as well have a true G02 Discovery since there were enough teams for both. 
Discovery for boys does start at the 2006 birth year.
Number of games for the season:
All short-sided teams will play 12 games.
2006 and 2007 birth years will play 12 games plus a modified/abbreviated play-off. Information on the playoffs for these birth years will be sent towards the beginning of the season.
2005 and older birth years (not including Discovery) will play 10-games plus a modified/abbreviated playoff.
Discovery teams will play a 10-game season with no playoffs. 
League play begins on Saturday, September 7th. The season ends on Sunday, November 24th (some teams may be done before) rain-dates for 2006 and younger birth years will be December 7-8, 2019.
NOTE: In birth years where teams are placed by geography - a "I" and "II" designation doesn't imply that there is a higher level of (South I or South II for example). It just means that there are a lot of teams from that geographical area and the divisions are broken up into more than one geographical group.
All teams 2007 and older (all full-size teams) that applied for Flight 1 were reviewed by a committee of DOC's that attended the meetings earlier in July. There was much discussion, research and review for anyone that applied for Flight 1 so, at this time, all flights are final. 
DISCOVERY: This division is a promotion/relegation division. It is not rebuilt every season. The bottom 3 teams drop to Champions and the top 3 teams from Champions promote to Discovery. In some cases there were 30+ applications for Discovery from teams that won Flight 2, finished middle of Europa, etc. so please don't be surprised when these teams are not listed in Discovery. 
Discovery games will all be played at Silverlakes as will the non-Discovery playoffs at the end of the season. Some playoff games may also be played at Rancho Mission Viejo Riding Park too.
Also, no one "double jumped" in divisions. If a team won Flight 2, they were placed in Europa (even if they requested Champions or Discovery). If they won Europa, they moved in to Champions. 
There were no Flight 2 teams lower than 3rd place that were moved to Flight 1 Europa. 
We realize there will be teams that expected placement higher than what they may be placed. This is why we have an open review meeting for any DOC to attend and not only provide insight into their own teams but to help provide knowledge with all of the other teams. 
If you have any questions, please contact your DOC or Club Admin. Your DOC or Club Admin should alwasy be your first point of contact. 
There is no appeal process since all DOC's had the opportunity to attend (or send a representative) to the review meetings.
Schedules will be posted towards the end of August. I will send an email with the Team Pages are available to update.
Thank you and enjoy the rest of your summer!
Michelle


----------



## wsf (Jul 23, 2019)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> The Flights for the 2019 Fall Season are now posted.
> 
> NOTE: In birth years where teams are placed by geography - a "I" and "II" designation doesn't imply that there is a higher level of (South I or South II for example). It just means that there are a lot of teams from that geographical area and the divisions are broken up into more than one geographical group.



Hi - thanks for your post.  With regard to the above quoted section, why is it one "geography I" designation can have 10 teams and "geography II" designation will only have 7 teams?  Wouldn't they want to balance those out evenly (or close to it) since they're all in the same geographic area?


----------



## timbuck (Jul 23, 2019)

wsf said:


> Hi - thanks for your post.  With regard to the above quoted section, why is it one "geography I" designation can have 10 teams and "geography II" designation will only have 7 teams?  Wouldn't they want to balance those out evenly (or close to it) since they're all in the same geographic area?


Which group?


----------



## electrichead72 (Jul 23, 2019)

This is my first year in this league.

From everyone's experience, can the assumption be made that the first games will be the weekend of Sept. 7th?

The 1st weekend after Labor Day?


----------



## RedCard (Jul 23, 2019)

electrichead72 said:


> This is my first year in this league.
> 
> From everyone's experience, can the assumption be made that the first games will be the weekend of Sept. 7th?
> 
> The 1st weekend after Labor Day?


Most likely, yes.
Last year, Blues Cup was Labor Day weekend and the next weekend the season started. Coast Soccer League also started that weekend.


----------



## Primetime (Jul 24, 2019)

Speed said:


> Sorry, I wasn’t clear. There wasn’t a Strikers north team last year in champions....so how are they a discovery team this year if there’s promotion and relegation?


I believe that team came from CDA SLAMMERS FC Whittier.   Which is why they wouldn’t show up as strikers last season.


----------



## GKDad65 (Jul 28, 2019)

Where's SD Surf?  There's every other Surf franchise listed.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 28, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> Where's SD Surf?  There's every other Surf franchise listed.


DA, DPL and presidio.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Jul 28, 2019)

How did Rebels G03 make it in the Discovery Division? Their teams finished last if not next to last in all brackets in CRL play in.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jul 28, 2019)

Youth Soccer Rankings has the Rebels Go3 Discovery team in its top-30: 
https://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=3010509


----------



## javiecua03 (Jul 30, 2019)

Is there playoff for 2011 age group ?


----------



## Justafan (Aug 4, 2019)

Discovery schedules are up.  Others probably coming soon.


----------



## Soccer (Aug 4, 2019)

Justafan said:


> Discovery schedules are up.  Others probably coming soon.


Probably not.  Plus on front page it says 8/31.

SCDSL controls own permit for Discovery.  Has to wait on Clubs to give permits on their own fields.


----------



## Sockers858 (Aug 25, 2019)

I know schedules are officially out the 31st, anyone seen a preview schedule yet?


----------



## RJonesUSC (Aug 26, 2019)

It looks like the schedules have been posted.


----------



## Speed (Aug 26, 2019)

what does it mean if there is an asterisk by the team? just curious


----------



## wsf (Sep 11, 2019)

Is there a reason scores are not posted for 2008 and younger?
They were posted last year.  I only seem them for 2007 and above. 
Thanks to any of you who know the reason why and care to share.


----------



## Goforgoal (Sep 11, 2019)

m0relife said:


> This is from the 2011 forum...


The difference here though is 2008 and 2009 ages are 9v9 this year, and scores were posted for 9v9 games last year. SCDSL either changed their policy on posting scores for these ages or the website isn't working correctly. It's worth noting that 9v9 age team managers are not specifically instructed to not post scores, so scores of these games can more consistently be found in the match reports than for the 7v7 ages.


----------



## wsf (Sep 11, 2019)

m0relife said:


> This is from the 2011 forum...


Thank you but that doesn't make sense for the 2008 teams.  Scores were posted last year... why would they not do that this year?


----------



## wsf (Sep 13, 2019)

Speed said:


> what does it mean if there is an asterisk by the team? just curious


I'm curious, too.


----------

